# RESOLU Récupérer l'historique de Safari après restauration??



## kensama (2 Mai 2009)

Voilà je viens de faire une restauration de mon Imac avec time machine.

Suite à une manip pour changer l'icône de mon Dock pour finder.

Je l'ai refaite en date du 26 avril, mais j'avais pris la précaution de faire une sauvegarde en date d'aujourd'hui.

Ma question est la suivante:

Où retrouver l'historique et les bookmark de Safari afin de les restaurer.

Merci d'avance de vos réponses.


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Mai 2009)

Bonjour, ici on traite des problèmes matériels comme c'est écrit en haut de ce forum. Ta question est HS, merci de faire attention la prochaine fois. On déplace.


----------

